# *purrs contentedly*



## ThePrttyKitty (Nov 20, 2003)

Hello everyone -- I'm MrPurryMotors' sister  He told me to tell y'all that... never had a pet that i could cuddle til I got my Boo kitty last year. She's my baby. Also, there's my Drizzle kitty (aka Mr Snugglepants) too.
I don't know what else to say right now... but hi out there!!


----------



## carealicious (Nov 2, 2003)

Welcome...I'm a newbie too..


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum! I wish I could get my sister on here


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, hehe everytime I see Snugglepants it cracks me up!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, ThePrttyKitty !


----------

